# Kacheleffekt



## badrulecracker (4. August 2005)

Hi,

ich wollte mal gerne wissen, wie man ein solchen Übergang von Farbe zu Bild hinbekommt:
http://www.kanzlei-prof-schweizer.de/images/global/mosaic.jpg

Ich habe es schon mit ein paar filtern bei PS versucht, doch leider kam ich nicht zum gewünschen Effekt.

Wäre toll, wenn mir da jemand einen Tip geben kann.

Mfg, brc


----------



## braungraphix (4. August 2005)

Ich denke eine relativ einfache Variante dies umzusetzen wäre dir die Kacheln zu erstellen und in Richtung Bild die Kachelfarbe mit Transparenz zu versehen. So bekommst du diesen Übergang hin. Sicher gibt es auch noch schwierigere Methoden, aber es kommt auch auf die Bildgröße und die Größe der Kacheln an.


----------



## schutzgeist (4. August 2005)

Hab mal eben was ausprobiert:

Dein Bild öffnen.
Das Bild duplizieren.
Auf der duplizierten Ebene Filter > Vergröberungsfilter > Mosaikeffekt anwenden.
Die Quadratgröße nach Wunsch einstellen.

Dann eine Ebenenmaske auf die 'Mosaik' Ebene legen und einen Verlauf ziehen.

Ich hängs mal noch an. Hat keine min gedauert. Bild willkürlich mal eben bei Google genommen 

E: Der Upload tut grad net, ich lads eben noch auf meinen Space.

E2: So

Ursprungsbild 

Mit Effekt


----------

